# Can I do the right thing for my little Love?



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I know this is not the correct section, but my girl Millie (Eng. Toy Spaniel) is nearing the bridge. It is time to let her go, I know this, but I just can't bring myself to pick up the phone and arrange for a time. She will be 16 in January, the love of our lives for many, many years. Can I find the strength to take her to the Vet and hold her as she leaves our world. 

She was a miracle to me. I wanted an Eng Toy, but couldn't find any in Texas and so expensive. When I had given up, out of the blue, my cousin called (Vet in California). He was given a 4 wk old Eng. Toy who was born with a bit of a nose (they should have flat faces) and the breeder wanted her put down. He got permission to send her to me and we have enjoyed many years with this old wonderful girl. She was with us through much of the teenage years with our kids, she has been camping, hiking, swimming, the best of the best even though she is black/tan spaniel and not one of our beautiful goldens.

She started losing her eyesight a year ago, and now is also deaf. She has been doing fine untill the last few days. Now she has started walking into walls, acting scared, crying out looking for us. Vet says she doesn't seem in pain, just feels it is past time to send her on her way to the Bridge.

I know he is right, but I am wanting to have one more Christmas with her, one more day, then another. 

I am thinking more of myself than my precious girl. God give me the strength to make this call to the Vet and send her home.

Sorry, know Millie isn't a Golden, but soon she will run the fields with all our Golden Kids. Just needed a bit of strength right now to do what I know must be done.


God, please give me the strength to give her over to you to care for, she is the Best.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

See,if the vet would come to your home, it is some how, more peacefull.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry you are struggling with this tough decision. Having to do so during the holiday season makes it that much tougher. I'm sure you will find the courage to do the right thing not a minute sooner or a minute later than it needs to be done. We will be thinking of you in this difficult time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending you strength as you struggle with this final decision. You will know when to send her to on, it cannot really be described but she will find a way to tell you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

If she isn't suffering pain, can you make her an area of her own where she's safe and secure? Or maybe keep her on a leash with you so she can touch you and know that you are near? Just to keep her from walking into things? It would give you more time with her. I wouldn't put her down just because the vet thinks it's time. You have to know in your heart that it's time. I know how you feel and am sending you tons of hugs and prayers.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Pennys Mom, this is what we are doing now. She only seems at peace if she is touching us. I cuddle her at night and am sneaking her to work with me when I know I can get away with it. She is just so lost, I think her mind is going because she is suddenly not sure where things are, the doggie door is (and she refuses to potty in the house). She seems unsure, scared, cries for us. The only time she seems comfortable is with our touch or smell. I even leave my sweater for her to put her face on when I leave for work. I want to allow her dignity in death, and have wished many times she would close her eyes and gently pass on, but that isn't happening. I don't want her last memories of our world full of fear and loneliness. She deserves respect and the comfort of love as she passes.

Christmas is only a few days away. I just Can't put her down until we get through this. Want one more Christmas with her with us by the tree. I will pray and hold her knowing it is will be the last.

Just needed to put into words what my heart is telling me and needed your support. This is never easy but I want my little one to pass with memories of good times and little tears. I just don't want to see her feeling alone and scared anymore.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry your little girl is having such a hard time. Thank goodness mine have always been quick and/or inevitable. The longest illness was my golden before Copper and that was only 6 days. I only knew Copper had cancer for 2 days.

You might try something (cholodin for one) for dementia and see if she improves. Also does she go in a kennel? Once iwth a blanket over it might give her a feeling of safety and comfort when you are gone.

I do think that as long as she isn't in pain or constant distress keeping her isn't completely selfish. Honestly, we all want more time - one more day and then another for sure.. I waited with my golden before Copper and I had a syringe from the vet so if I had to help him to the bridge in the middle of the night I could. I couldn't take him to the vet that last day, so my husband did.

It hurts to lose every one of our fur babies. I am so sorry Millie's time is near an dwish you peace and comfort and for her comfort too in the coming days.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I kno what you mean about quietly passing on. When my Rocket the Wonder Horse was so bad off, I wished everyday to find him gone. It wasn't to be. I had to make the appointment and take him in. 

What I did was make the appointment 10 days out so I knew the day and time and had time to 'get used to the idea'. I said that if, in 10 days he wasn't better (doubtful since it had been a year-long downward spiral) that I would let him go. He was my heart horse and that was the hardest thing I ever had to do.

I'm so sorry you are faced with this. (((hugs))) and tears.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I will give you some advice that my Vet gave to me 1 year ago as I was facing Frazier's impending death from fibrosarcoma. She Said " just love him, and don't make ANY decisions that pertain to this until after Christmas" and went on to say that grief and sadness are often at their max this time of year for alot of people and this is not a decision that HAS to be made during a happy time of year. That way you won't carry the guilt each Christmas moving forward, even though " relieving" your baby is nothing to feel guilty for, it's a GIFT that you give them. If she leaves you on her own, then it was meant for it to be this way, and you should be okay with that too. Just let her be who she is, and love her.... and I would also recommend you relieve her at home if this is an option, much more peaceful for her and for your family. God be with you at this sad time.... (( Hugs ))


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautifully said. :smooch:



Tuckers Mom said:


> I will give you some advice that my Vet gave to me 1 year ago as I was facing Frazier's impending death from fibrosarcoma. She Said " just love him, and don't make ANY decisions that pertain to this until after Christmas" and went on to say that grief and sadness are often at their max this time of year for alot of people and this is not a decision that HAS to be made during a happy time of year. That way you won't carry the guilt each Christmas moving forward, even though " relieving" your baby is nothing to feel guilty for, it's a GIFT that you give them. If she leaves you on her own, then it was meant for it to be this way, and you should be okay with that too. Just let her be who she is, and love her.... and I would also recommend you relieve her at home if this is an option, much more peaceful for her and for your family. God be with you at this sad time.... (( Hugs ))


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Not sure why, but I continue to be amazed by the wisdom shown by this group. Hold her as much as you can over the next few days and then keep holding her while she is set free. 

How lucky you've been to have been blessed with such a wonderful little life. You have so much to be proud of, rescuing her in the first place and then giving her the kind of life that most dogs will only dream of. I know you will give her the kind of passing that she deserves too. I'm so sorry for your pain.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry you are going through this. I agree, that you should try to see if you can get your vet to do a house-call.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

The hardest thing for us to do with these creatures we love so much is to not be selfish. When we accept their unconditional love, we also accept the responsibility of relieving them of the burden of living with no quality of life. I hope you find the strength to do that for your sweet girl, relishing the wonderful years together instead of dreading the day you let her go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deber*

Deber

I know how awful the thought of losing Millie is. If you can, please do not leave her alone, bring her to work with you.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Karen, she is with me now, made a little cubby hole for her under my desk so not a problem to anyone. Just can't stand the thought of her being afraid she is alone, so no worries, she will be within touch of me until the end. I so wish she would let go and just sleep to the bridge. When "I" look at her I see much more than my precious girl, I see my children hugging her, my grandkids taking her on walks. When we say goodbye it is on many levels.

I can do this, for her, and will call the Vet today. I do not think the city lets vets make house calls, but going to ask. Hopefully we can hold off until after Christmas, cause I don't want my Christmas memories made up of these last days.

Just so **** hard to let go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deber*

Deber

I am so glad that she will not be alone at all. I know how hard it is to let go.
You really have to think of and put her well being first. 
We said goodbye to our Smooch Dec. 7 of last year. She was having trouble breathing and the vet said he wouldn't let me bring her home-I know we did the right thing. We could not let her suffer.

I am praying for you and her.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Doing the "right thing" is between you and Mille. I had a horse that became blind. My vet said I should put him to sleep...he was approx age 20. It meant ALOT of work for me to make sure he was safe and happy but Looksee lived until he was 41!!!! I did what seemed right for both of us. Every situation is different. The love you have for Mille is obvious. My heart and prayers are with you in this difficult time


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds to me like she has vestibular syndrome!!! The symptoms are just like what happened to my Toby. 
You might want to just keep her as comfortable as possible for a few days and see if it improves on its own. If not, 30 mg/day of prednisone made a HUGE difference for my boy. 
I understand exactly where you are coming from. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Just read this thread and hotel4dogs beat me to it!! I was gonna suggest vestibular disease too, it sounds exactly how my Happy was, he was a 14 1/2 cocker spaniel, blind and deaf (but he managed really good around the house and yard and on a leash outside), then one day he started bumping into things and looking really disoriented, crying for us, also his eyes were moving up and down, took him to the emergency vet and was diagnosed with vestibular syndrome, very common in old spaniels, he was put in prednisone and something to keep him calm ( can't remember what though) and in a couple of days he was much better, he was fine for 18 months and then it happenned again, this time he did not get better and we had to let him go, it might be worth looking into it, it might be it or it might be time to let her go, know that whatever happens you will do the right thing. Sending you positive thoughts in this hard time and belly rubs for Millie


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a call into the Vet now. Lets all pray she can take something to make these days better for her. Think right now I would do anything for just a few more weeks, let alone months, but at 16 yrs I don't think we will have this. Just don't want her scared and crying. She is my babe and it is breaking my heart to witness this and not be able to help her. Hope the Vet calls soon and I will leave at lunch to get her back over there. 

Thank you my friends for a glimmer of hope to help her. I want so bad to have Christmas with my babe...just a few more days, but can't let her suffer. Now a bit of hope! Again, my heartfelt thanks to you for thinking of this and possibly some relief for her.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Millie is at the Vets. He feels it is Old-Dog Syndrome (vestibular!). Also found blood in the urine that was not there last week. He is afraid her kidneys are shutting down. Will do some test, but feels like he can make her comfortable until after the Holidays, then we will need to do what we must.

Thank all of you for your help. Hopefully the Vet can help calm her and give her a bit more days free of any pain and take the fear away. All I can ask for and praying we can get through Christmas. 

There is no way to thank you for your support and suggestions, I have never had friends such as you. Thank you for being with me through this.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe she has a UTI as well. That would make her confused and cause her to cry. Sounds like there is hope that meds can help her. I know you will do what is best for her, whatever that may be. Take care


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*My opinion only*

I am a big believer in letting my furry family members cross the Rainbow Bridge sooner rather than later. I could not bare watching them possibly suffer and be frightened just so I could have more time with them for selfish reasons.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

MikaTallulah, I am sorry you see me as such. I'm not, but if I can guarantee Mill is comfortable and in no pain... and we can have one more Christmas together, my daughters (out of town) can say their goodbyes, then Yes you can bet I will fight for these four days. This decline has been sudden, please don't be so quick to judge for I love my little girl very, very much. I hope someday you will understand.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Deber, I am so happy she is in veterinary care, and believe me, I am sure they can do something to keep her through Christmas holidays. I know exactly how you feel, I literally bargained with god to get Frazier to make it one more Christmas. I cried buckets of tears, and slept little. IT was exhausting to my Husband and I, his tumor was bleeding and he was losing protein, but he was on pain meds and comfortable. He rallied right after Christmas, and we set him free on January 23rd, almost a month after Christmas. Our Holiday will be much happier this year with our resident maniac dog, but bittersweet just the same. Last year at this time, I was so sad, and wishing the Holiday would just be OVERWITH so I could move on to the more pressing issues, and that wasn't fair to anyone else, most of all me.... My heart is in a much better place this year, with Frazier tucked in the deepest part of it, enjoying Christmas with me once again. Keep us posted on your Millie baby. I wish you happy days ahead.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Sorry to offend*



Deber said:


> MikaTallulah, I am sorry you see me as such. I'm not, but if I can guarantee Mill is comfortable and in no pain... and we can have one more Christmas together, my daughters (out of town) can say their goodbyes, then Yes you can bet I will fight for these four days. This decline has been sudden, please don't be so quick to judge for I love my little girl very, very much. I hope someday you will understand.


I clearly stated my opinion only. I did not say you should rush to do anything all I said was sooner rather than later. By later I meant months not til after the holidays so family could say their last good-byes. I should have been clearer I guess. I never said you did not love your girl. I'm trying to make it more difficult for you. All I was trying to say is do what you feel is best for your cherished friend. Just as I have done for my own.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad she is at the vet and maybe there is a glimmer of hope!! the blood in the urine might be an UTI and that can be treated! I really hope that if is vestibular syndrome that she shows signs of improvement soon, my friend has a 15 year old german shepperd that has been living with vestibular disease for a few months now, they visited from Virginia over Thanksgiving and Goldie was doing really good, not disoriented, eating and enjoying life as a senior!!! for my Happy it took a couple of days to see improvement and 2 weeks for him to be completely back to normal, we are witnessing Christmas miracles in this forum and i hope with all my heart that Millie is another one of them!!! Hugs, Olga


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deber*

Please ask the vet if her kidneys are shutting down, is he sure she is not in pain.
I am praying for her and you.
We had a Samoyed Female, named Munchkin, who's kidneys had shut down and the vet told us in a day or two she would be in much pain. Please just clarify with the vet.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Home from the Vets and while not good, we have hope. Kidney are working but are starting to fail. He worked up an antibiotic cocktail that has something to calm her too and feels she will make it through the Christmas Weekend once the infection is more under control. He walked us through the stages of death and we discussed her being comfortable over the weekend and what to look for in the days to come.. He feels she should start feeling better, but prepared us it is going to happen soon. There is pain meds in her shot, but I am to pick up another RX tomorrow for pain if she needs it. She goes back to the Vet's Friday. 

TuckersMom, feel the same way, I will move heaven and earth to have Millie with us through this Christmas, but only if she is pain free and comfortable. Just a horrible memory I don't want attached to Christmas.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like you are doing the best for all. I hope everyone gets to spend sometime with her this holiday season.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am hoping she hangs on through Christmas. I am glad you got her to the vet!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I was a child, our veterinarian always made us feel like the worst owners ever. I vowed, I would never do that when I became a veterinarian. However, I have learned from humans that kidney failure is painful... me personally, when I know that the goldens I love more than just about anything have a terminal disease, I end their suffering. I am too selfish.. neither can I watch their pain, but I can't let them feel the pain. I believe if you know they have a terminal disease they are losing the battle with, why let them suffer?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sadly our family is not new to saying goodbye to our pets. I am a foster parent at my shelter (18 yrs) and since I had 3 seniors of my own, seemed right I care for senior fosters in my shelter. We have walked the last steps with many of them. We lost 2 of our personal old kids one in Feb this yr and our old birddog Fall of 2010. Millie is our last senior and the only one we have had since she was a tiny pup. 

Sallys Mom - because I deal with mainly senior dogs I have well checkups done every 6 months. These old ones can change needs so fast. I try my hardest to stay on top of any new development, but never enough as Millie just had her checkup a little over a week ago. If I could be sure she is in no pain and her mind is with us it will be worth the few more days. Daughters have up'ed their flights and coming in tonight & we will say our goodbyes and schedule this for Friday. 

We are trying our best to do this quickly and find a measure of closure for all the family during a time of miracles. Christmas is going to be sad this year, but I am glad she will leave with love surrounding her. Sixteen years is a lot of doggie-earth time, it is now time she goes home.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wish I could re-write my OP. This happened so suddenly, think emotions stepped in. Yesterday I was fighting for anything, anyway I could hold my little girl just a bit longer. It WAS selfish and I never meant this. She will be allowed to pass without pain to a better place. 

Everyone has that special pet, one who has gone through their lives with them, been in all the family pictures, every up and down. Old Mill is this for our family. Saying goodbye is more for her, it is saying goodbye to many things, to a way of life that is no more, to old memories you wish you could relive,, but it is time to gently close this door and let another door open.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deber*

Deber

Millie knows how much you love her. Praying for her and your family.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How are you all today? I'm thinking of you and sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

(( Hugs Deber and Millie ))

Hope that you are all okay today.... Thinking of all of you! xxxoooo


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deber and Millie*

Deber and Millie

You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just seeing this. My heart goes out to you and your family as you prepare for releasing your precious Millie. HUGS......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for your family and Millie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers coming from our house too. Hugs and ear rubs for sweet Millie.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Gave her another shot this AM (one each day) and meds, and she is doing remarkably better, no crying, will sleep/rest without touching, seems back to her usual self. Our older daughter is here and made her bed beside Millie's. Hopefully I can sleep tonight, cause I have been afraid to sleep for fear she will need me. Our appt is for 4:00 tomorrow to say goodbye.

I wish I could give each of you a hug for your love and understanding you send (I felt it all), for allowing me to be scared of losing her, then bringing me back to what must be done. This is more than a friend should be asked to do, again Thank You.

Millie would want me to tell everyone to have a Merry Christmas and I think she prays that our list of Kids gone to the Rainbow Bridge is very small for the New Year.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry Deber. I hope her release is as spiritual for you and your family as Barkley's was for me. He didn't fear his death and had the most peaceful look on his face after he was set free.


----------



## Melanie (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Deber,

My Sadie had Vestibular Syndrome, with blood in her urine, her Kidneys were also shutting down. Her first bout happened in July, and then a second towards the end of November. We too had her on antibiotics and they really helped. She lasted for quite sometime, but sadly we had to say goodbye to her this past Saturday :-( 

I feel for you and I hope Millie is ok for Christmas.

Thinking of you. 

Mel xx


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Sending prayers to you, Millie and your family.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been following your thread but this is the first time I have replied. I just want to tell you how sorry I am that you will be letting Millie go home tomorrow. I'm happy that the medicine seems to be helping her feel better. Sending a lot of hugs to you and your family.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you today, sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Got to admit these last few days the other dogs have been neglected in respect to what our normal routine is. The yorkies are quiet (they are older) and seem to know something is amiss. As I gave Millie her shot, heard a noise then Kye coughing, yep she counter surfed and was trying to swallow a spoon! Pulled it from her mouth and sit down, really a bit overwhelmed at this point. Then she came over to me and crawled in my lap. Kye is 8 mo today and doesn't crawl in our laps much anymore. She gently laid her head in my lap and I swear I could feel her telling me not to be sad. 

Have I said how much I love all Goldens lately? They are almost human in their grasp of our emotions, and always offer love. Good to have a big ole lovey to cry with.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending you supporting thoughts as you spend this final day with Millie. The other dogs do understand and will wrap you in comfort and love when your good byes are complete.

Hold her close and then let her go gently; that is the very best final gift we can give our beloved dogs.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thinking of you Today Deber... (( Big Hugs )) From Tucker and I ..... I hope it is peaceful, and as someone else said, spiritual for you. Please know that great clarity will come after this is done, and the pain will yield way to Joy as you remember your years with your sweet girl.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been quietly following this thread and hope that today, while understandably emotional, allows you and your family to find a place of peace. 

No matter what you may think of your original post in hindsight, please believe that you are making the best decisions with the information you have at every moment and that's the best any of us can do - I'm sure Millie knows that too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deber*

DEBER

Praying for Millie and your whole family today. Millie would thank you, if she could. My Smooch and Snobear will greet her at the Rainbow Bridge and they will have a Merry Christmas together and wait for all of us.
That is wonderful that your Kye crawled in your lap.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you all much strength today. Run free at the bridge Millie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thinking of you this evening.... RIP sweet dear Millie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deber*

Deber

My prayers are with Millie and you.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that I missed this thread about your dearest Millie until just now. I read all the way through it and have tears running. I'm so sorry that you, your family and sweet Millie are going through this, particularly at this time of year. Am on the way to light a candle for you and Millie. Hugs to you at such a difficult time for your.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are with you. I am so sorry.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sweet Millie passed Friday at about 5:00. It was a calm and quiet passing. She held on to her little stuffed toy through it all and we will bury it with her. One gentle sigh and it was over. It is a sad time for us. She is now in a better place.
Thank you again to all for your words of comfort.

Rest in Peace my Baby, run the green fields with your friends until we come.

Mille - Born 1/4/1996 - 12/23/2011


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Deber,

I have just read this thread for the first time and want you to know that you and your family are in my thoughts at this sad time. I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Millie. I lost my first Golden 'Muana' at 11+ years old on Nov 28, 2011 and know how devastating it can be. We are blessed to have had the time to say goodbye to our beloved dogs and tell them all we needed to say before they left us for the rainbow bridge. I know we did the right thing. They were always here for us whenever we needed them and then the time came when we needed to be there for them at their time of need; and we were. We can both be proud of that.

Although I have been far too sad to decorate or enjoy the season, a friend of mine gave me a beautiful Christmas ornament of an angel holding a little blonde puppy. On the bottom of it she wrote 'In loving memory of Muana'. I have decided to attach Muana's dog tags to it and hang it on the Christmas tree in future years. That way, each year when I take out the decorations and decorate the tree I can remember my beautiful Golden and all the love she brought into my life. Maybe you can do something similar for Millie.

Be at peace and run softly sweet Millie. Perhaps you will meet my beautiful Golden girl in the place where both of your bodies will be healthy and strong.
Thank you for the joy you brought us by being in our lives. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you Valerie, you know the huge hole we have here right now. Every where I look I see evidence of Millie. She was part of our lives for so long, it is amazing how many normal things in our home were hers and now need to be removed. The Christmas decoration is a wonderful idea and might bring a smile in future years. Thank you, and may you have a wonderful Christmas. It will be a sad one for both of us, but so glad the family is here.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

RIP sweet dear Millie--while your family grieves that you will no longer be with them physically, I hope they will look into the sky tonight and be comforted when they see your star shining bright. You were a very special girl, loved and cherished your entire life. God bless your family as they grieve you in the coming days.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry that you had to send your sweet Millie to the bridge. So very sorry that she had to leave before Christmas. I had just found this thread last night and was praying that she would rally and improve. Will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Millie doesn't need our prayers, because she is now with our golden kids running as she did in her youth. Totally free of pain. RIP sweet Millie.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about Millie. I have been reading this thread and I was hoping she could hang on until after the holidays. Run free, Millie.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for the loss of your Millie. Rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deber*

Deber

I am so very sorry about Millie-praying Kye and Cooper can comfort you and the family. I'm sure that Millie is with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------

